# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  امکان ثبت نام مجدد کنکور95 از 17 اسفند

## michael.mj

مشاورعالی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور از امکان ثبت‌نام مجدد یا ویرایش اطلاعات داوطلبان ثبت‌نام کننده در آزمون سراسری سال 95 از 17 تا 20 اسفندماه خبر داد

حسین توکلی افزود به منظور مساعدت و همراهی با داوطلبانی که در مهلت مقرر در آزمون مذکور ثبت‌نام نکرده‌اند، ترتیبی اتخاذ گردیده که از روز دوشنبه 17 اسفندماه لغایت پنجشنبه 20 اسفندماه این دسته از داوطلبان نیز بتوانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش و مطالعه دقیق دفترچه راهنما در صورت واجد شرایط بودن با تکمیل تقاضانامه اینترنتی نسبت به ثبت‌نام اقدام نمایند، همچنین داوطلبان میتوانند در صورت نیاز ؛در این بازه زمانی  اطلاعات خود را مورد ویرایش قرار دهند
منبع:ایسنا

----------

